# Member pics



## ProWallGuy

All right, this has been brought up before, but never done.
Its time to post your ugly mug so we all can laugh...er....I mean put a face to the name. At work or at play, doesn't matter. I'll start, take your best shots.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Now, if you want a real good belly laugh, open this attachment.


----------



## Floorwizard

I had the long hair too for many many years.
It just doesn't work well in sales.


----------



## Humble Abode

ProWallGuy said:


> Now, if you want a real good belly laugh, open this attachment.


LOL were you on your way to a Def Leopard concert :cheesygri 

Anyway here is a few of my cousin and me on our most recent job, we just finished it today actually.

Tom is my cousin and Business partner I am the other one...


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Ok ..........I'll join in.

Bob


----------



## ConcreteGuy

This is the only picture I have of me my wife took a while back. I have gotten uglier and gnarlier since. The knot on my forehead is from a weekend party when one of my boys suggested I teach him to play horseshoes after dark. He beaned me on the head. Mothers Against Drunk Horseshoe Tossing are trying to pass a law.


----------



## Grumpy

See my pic in my avatar. That's me... For real, it is.


----------



## NHCharger

This is by far my better side.


----------



## RobertCDF

Here is a pic of my business partner worst employee ever just lays around in the sun all day and craps everywere


----------



## IHI

Pic from labor day with my wife RaeJean and daughter Brooke.









Josh


----------



## DecksEtc

Here's me and the newest addition to our family...


----------



## Robie

This was from my yearly vacation to northern Maine; just me and the dog for 17 days. No radio reception (none), no cell phone service, just pure out-in-the-boondocks-bliss.
View attachment 1004


----------



## ProWallGuy

Here is a pic of me in my favorite hat. I usually wear it when I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

Can You See Me?


----------



## Bukemdano

Merry Christmas :nerd:


----------



## JustaFramer

Me and my oldest boy.


----------



## rservices

I have my pic on all my cards..arnt I cute
My son did this for me, after all my company is Restaurant Services


----------



## 6stringmason

Ok... heres a few of me. First one is a nice King I caught while fishing out on Lake Michigan off of Kewaunee. About 30 miles form my house here in Green Bay, WI









This is a predive snorkeling trip out off of Port Douglas shore in North Queensland Australia. Best 3 weeks of my life!!! Cant wait to get back. It was stinger season, hence the nylon suit.









And a pic of me and my first "real" work truck.


----------



## jvcstone

Ok, I'll join

This is my sculpture-Frozen Dance- that was selected for inclusion in the Waco National Outdoor Sculpture Competition for 2005.


----------



## Tom R

. . . . . .


----------



## mdshunk

Okay, here's me, ambushed by the camera this morning before I was fully awake.


----------



## rspainhower

*I will join in as well*

A group Photo on our recent road trip to my sisters house. Me on the left, My brother in the drivers seat, My wierd sister in law making the funny face in the middle back seat, and my lovely wife in the right back seat.


----------



## RobertCDF

here is me and how I feel about people who waste my time


----------



## jmic

Me working on our addition (2 yr. project in my spare time )
Joe


----------



## K2

I'll try again.


----------



## CGofMP




----------



## Teetorbilt

I'm on the right.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Still throwing pics, how about this?

Bob


----------



## keithguts

This is me when I had long hair


----------



## Justtrimmin

Hi guys... been a while..... here I am.....


----------



## leiffearn

I'm sorry I did both bathrooms at the same timehttp://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1337&stc=1&d=1139868973


----------



## R&D Tile

Great shot, here's why you don't let your son take a bubble bath in a whirlpool tub and let it run.:laughing:


----------



## Brian

Here's one of me with my cat, and a snowman he built. The snowman may not be impressive, but it's the first he's been able to make in 18 years. He has an opposable thumb issue, not to mention the lack of snow.

Brian Phillips


----------



## JustRightCo

*working and a mug shot*

Thats me..dont you just love PUMPS..


----------



## ron schenker

Here's me all happy after finishing a maple hardwood floor job.


----------



## realpurty2

*I'll probably be killed for this.....*

Like Bonesaw said... what the hell.

The R of K&R. K to follow when available.


----------



## Tscarborough




----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

1-1/2 Old


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Figured I'd toss my pic into the ring... this was a promo shot for a brochure I had made up.


----------



## ron schenker

This is my partner..Killer:laughing:


----------



## Teresa Gordon

I love the view! How is everything going?


----------



## DaveH

Here's me and my better half


----------



## Sarah9910

Nice picture Dave...Congratulations!


----------



## Teetorbilt

Yup. Nice! I also notice all heck about to start. Dark clouds behind, palms bent. I'm guessing about 20 mins. until the thunderstorm.

How far off was I?


----------



## DaveH

Give the man a prize! It actually did storm, but it was just off shore. I had to keep an eye peeled to it most of the time, but we lucked out:thumbsup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Great Pic Dave......But who's the woman and where the hell did she get that Gorilla?:w00t:

Bob


----------



## DaveH

Well that's Hector the pool boy actually....


----------



## A+Carpenter

Dave wonderful pic and beautiful bride.

Sorry for high-jacking the thread


----------



## maj

Here's a pic of me and my granddaughter going over the specs of her new dollhouse. She looks a little confused, trying to figure out how we're going to get this whole thing done in a weekend!!!


----------



## Double-A

DaveH said:


> Here's me and my better half
> 
> View attachment 2400


Damn Dave! You look hot in a dress!


----------



## snapper21

I stand corrected once again. I would have bet money it was a backdrop. Did you get any wet wedding dress pics?
Sorry.


----------



## Guest

you are all so cool


----------



## dumplin1078

Robie said:


> This was from my yearly vacation to northern Maine; just me and the dog for 17 days. No radio reception (none), no cell phone service, just pure out-in-the-boondocks-bliss.
> View attachment 1004


How did the dog take the picture from over there?:blink: :laughing:


----------



## dirt diggler

Here's a pic of me!
http://photos.surfline.com/albums/fa/thumb_Dirk_Diggler.jpg


I looked a lot taller back then


----------



## widco

---


----------



## d.janvrin

oops Wrong picture


----------



## reveivl

Did you really do that to yourself? Man, is that ever the wrong picture! Hope you're ok.


----------



## greenm&m

WOW nice looking bunch

Nice to see some girls one here

Here is me










yep I get down and dirty just like the rest of ya


----------



## Melissa

dirt diggler said:


> Here's a pic of me!
> http://photos.surfline.com/albums/fa/thumb_Dirk_Diggler.jpg
> 
> 
> I looked a lot taller back then


Has anyone ever told you, you look a lot like the rapper Marky Mark? :laughing: 

Dirt Diggler - I need to watch that movie again, it's so damn funny!


----------



## ron schenker

d.janvrin said:


> oops Wrong picture


Too funny:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## rino1494

I am 2nd from the left with the black hat. This was at one of my friends bachelor party.


----------



## woodmagman

You know what they say about socks and sandels.......:thumbup:


----------



## Kristina

Here is an updated pic..at my brother's graduation from pilot school in the air force :thumbsup:


----------



## dirt diggler

damn gittin some milf action up in here

:laughing: :laughing: 

HAHAHAH

HAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Mud Master

Thats one SEXY Mamma!


----------



## Kristina

:blush: :innocent: Thanks guys!


----------



## AmeliaP

:w00t:


----------



## Kristina

Hi Amelia!! Great pic!! :thumbup:


----------



## dirt diggler

damn more hotties


thank god too - this place gets to be such a freakin sausage party sometimes:laughing:


----------



## AmeliaP

Kristina said:


> Hi Amelia!! Great pic!! :thumbup:


Thanks! I have to do a new one. My hair is longer now. That was from my rebel-short-hair experiment a couple years ago! :shifty:


----------



## AmeliaP

My better half. Shame on me for not thinking to post him. :whistling


----------



## send_it_all

AmeliaP said:


> My better half. Shame on me for not thinking to post him. :whistling


you're married to Mike Holmes?


----------



## Glasshousebltr

OK .....I've been absent from class a few times lately ......so here goes for the ladies on board.

So .........what ya wearing?


----------



## AmeliaP

send_it_all said:


> you're married to Mike Holmes?


 LOL! There is quite a likeness!


----------



## Kristina

BOB!!! I've missed ya, man!!! How the hell are you???

Amelia, I dig the shorter hair, sorta "punk mama" cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Kristina said:


> BOB!!! I've missed ya, man!!! How the hell are you???


I imagine about like everybody else ......Mom and Dad met and got hitched ....then Dad knocked the bottom out ......and so on and so on. Anyway .......thats how the hell I am.:blink::w00t:

And how has funky cold Kristina been?


----------



## Kristina

Glasshousebltr said:


> I imagine about like everybody else ......Mom and Dad met and got hitched ....then Dad knocked the bottom out ......and so on and so on. Anyway .......thats how the hell I am.:blink::w00t:
> 
> And how has funky cold Kristina been?



I've been funky but I showered and put my BOdorant on and cold, seein' as how it's only May here in CT are still expecting a frost tonight. I should warm up tomorrow though. :thumbsup:


----------



## POOLMANinCT

rino1494 said:


> I am 2nd from the left with the black hat. This was at one of my friends bachelor party.


I'm surprised rino,I just assumed you were one of those old time grouchy operators....


----------



## tgeb

POOLMANinCT said:


> I'm surprised rino,I just assumed you were one of those *old time grouchy operators.*...


Nah, Rino is one of those *young grouchy* operators.

BTW Rino, next time you post pics of a bachelor party....post the good ones please!  arty:


----------



## rino1494

tgeb said:


> Nah, Rino is one of those *young grouchy* operators.



True story :jester:


----------



## Mater

I must admit, I'd never thought a mason could look that good:w00t: . Hey was your other half in the service? Nice pic too Kristina!:thumbup:


----------



## A.W.Davis

Heres me before my surgery


----------



## A.W.Davis

then after....:jester: 

me camping with my pops










and me and my hog!


----------



## Rich Turley

A.W.--

You really rough it when camping, huh?

Hey, I like your site, have you ever thought about adding customer testimonials?

Rich


----------



## A.W.Davis

Rich Turley said:


> A.W.--
> 
> You really rough it when camping, huh?
> 
> Hey, I like your site, have you ever thought about adding customer testimonials?
> 
> Rich


Roughing it....absolutely! We go every year for a week....it's a great family "getaway"

Thanks for the input on the site, it's funny you mention the testimonial.... thats what I am working on right now.


----------



## AmeliaP

Mater said:


> I must admit, I'd never thought a mason could look that good:w00t: . Hey was your other half in the service? Nice pic too Kristina!:thumbup:


A house inspector said the same thing to me yesterday. Maybe I should go to those inspections in my combat boots instead of heels! :thumbup: 
I was a Marine. My husband was never in the service.


----------



## Frankawitz

GlassHouse Bob did you live in Michigan in the Westland area?


----------



## wackman

Here's some picts of me and some of my family.

I'm in the middle with my girlfriend next to me on the right, my youngest brother on the left, his girlfriend next to him, my sister next to my girlfriend and her fiance going to sleep.

Then my pooches, the one on the right is my boy, he's 8 and the other is my little girl, well kinda little she's about 110lbs and she's 4.

Lastly my girlfriend (she'd be my fiance if she'll stop smoking) last year at Halloween.


----------



## wackman

Here's a better picture of me tossing a few back and that's my brothers girlfriend again.

Another of my kids. This is Godzilla and I've had him for 12 years so I'm guessing he's 13 years old.

Lastly, my newest toy and a mini-me for my girlfriend.


----------



## Rich Turley

Good times!


----------



## wackman

I didn't see the joke so no worries, I got pretty thick skin so I probably would have had a good laugh anyhow.:w00t:


----------



## rino1494

Here is a pic of me and my daughter on Father's Day.


----------



## A.W.Davis

bump :laughing:


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Frankawitz said:


> GlassHouse Bob did you live in Michigan in the Westland area?


Nope ......but just about every damn where else ......ya can easily track me ......I have trailer parks full of kids and chicks in my wake.:blink:


----------



## taper71

Here is me after sanding


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Yoo tell em powder!:laughing:


----------



## kandk

Hello, nice to be amember here!


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Here me goofing off:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RobertCDF said:


> here is me and how I feel about people who waste my time


Open your other eye, its the best way to hit your target.


----------



## Ntxnaildriver

Here's me and Conner. My son.


----------



## tinner666

This is the only pic of me I could find. A customer took it when I went out to her house to write an estimate. End of a rough day.


----------



## dougchips

You carry firearms on your estimates (shoulder holster)?


----------



## tinner666

Sure! Why not?


----------



## bujaly

Here I am in all my glory.. Young stud I am!!!!


----------



## Magnettica

Watch your step!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

My past life


----------



## welovepainting

Me and my little ones


----------



## welovepainting

Last but not least my little man.


----------



## finehomes

Ok..I'll bite. Here's me laying in a hospital bed the day after having a lemon sized brain tumor removed two years ago!!!! What poor timing....it happened on the same weekend as an open house for the first office building in a commercial subdivision we are building here in utah.


Sam


----------



## wackman

Damn man, that's pretty gnarly!! I assume everything worked out ok cause your'e still here posting, but damn...


----------



## finehomes

Huh???? Did You say something??? What was that???? Huh??????



Sam


----------



## Chris Comeau

*Pics*

Hey Pro wall guy just wanted to throw a pic of my family up here to show a face to my name too!! Good Idea!!


----------



## airborneSGT

Here is me in Iraq and back at Ft. Bragg. I was a SGT in the 82nd airborne division...hence airborneSGT which is my same screen name on a lot of sites.

I would have re-uped if they had given me a job outside of the Infantry or one that would have allowed me to finish up college. I sure do miss jumping out of perfectly good airplanes!


----------



## AbeBarker

I like to drink Brandy at weddings.


----------



## Joasis

I have to show off my newest grandchild. This is Taylor Wrigley Ladwig, with his aunt, my baby girl Jaylena.

I bet you guys know what baseball team my son is a die hard fan of?


----------



## 6stringmason

Congrats on the new grandchild J!! Hes a cute kid for sure!:thumbsup:

Heres the latest with me and my firstborn son.










And just gettin home from work checkin emails and CT.com... hence the dirty shirt.


----------



## Joasis

They must be close to the same age....TW was born July 5th, yours?


----------



## 6stringmason

Memorial Day... May 30th. He was born 2 weeks early.


----------



## PA woodbutcher

6string...thought you would appreciate this one......my daughter and granddaughter. She absolutely loves the guitar.


----------



## 6stringmason

HA! Thats great!! Thats pretty much what my boy does for about the first 5-10 minutes when I start playing. Just sits there and stares at it:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

IHI said:


> Pic from labor day with my wife RaeJean and daughter Brooke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh


Very cool paint job on work van!!


----------



## eagleandbaby

TexasTimbers said:


> This is us in H.S. in 1976. She was my first love. Figuratively and literally. :thumbup: And I hope I don't bore y'all but ours is a story of getting back together after 26 years. After having been divorced for 4 years I decided I would never ever meet someone who I could put up with, er, I mean who could put up with me. And it's a long story of course but I found her in Maryland in August 2003, and on my birthday June 10th 2004 (her idea), I finally married her. She still had the promise ring I had given her 27 years earlier and would not let me buy her a wedding ring cause she wanted to use that one. but she did let me add a few rocks to it. And I still kept this picture of us. So I dragged her back to Texas where she belongs. I am the luckiest, and happiest, man on the planet. :clap: :clap: :clap:


The important detail probably was, "I am the luckiest, and happiest, man on the planet."


----------



## theroofinggod

here I am







here`s 3 of my daughters and my grandson bottom left ,







and another w/my 2 youngest girls


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Me doing what I like to do. And the second picutre is me and the boy's.


----------



## RCPainting

Me and my boy!


----------



## BizWOM

Just a couple of my beautiful wife, and our little boy. I like all of the pics of everyone, I will have to get one of me working!


----------



## Jason Whipple

kwdhf


----------



## eagleandbaby

gfgf


----------



## wizendwizard

*My album*

My Critters (3 years ago)









My wife, son and me. (6 years ago) Yes, she is Asian!










My Oreo eating big dumb dog.


----------



## BentheBuilder

Halloween.

Me putting my limited plumbing skills to good use...








Doctor "Party" Octavious

And my crazy a$$ friends and hottie.


----------



## Cdat

Here's me 2 months or so ago:


----------



## Tricor Brothers

*Don't touch the line!!!*

Building an 18,000 sq ft playground summer 2007


----------



## Tricor Brothers

*Building an 18,000 sq ft playground summer 2007*

Don't touch the  line!!!


----------



## airborneSGT

*This is why my screen name is airborneSGT*

Airborne Wings and Sergeant stripes OVER.


----------



## 22rifle

I'm Amish so I am not allowed to post a picture of myself here.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

22rifle said:


> I'm Amish so I am not allowed to post a picture of myself here.


I am not sure that I understand..........Amish. Extension cords. Computer. Internet????


Or are you just being comedical?


----------



## BattleRidge

Im the blonde one


----------



## 22rifle

MALCO.New.York said:


> I am not sure that I understand..........Amish. Extension cords. Computer. Internet????
> 
> 
> Or are you just being comedical?


It hardly rises to the level of comedy so let's just say I was being goofy.

My dad was Amish though. And I was raised a super strict Mennonite (no TV, radio, blue jeans, white tennis shoes, baseball caps, you name it.). 

Yeah, I've come a long ways baby!


----------



## ewingpainting

Humble Abode said:


> LOL were you on your way to a Def Leopard concert :cheesygri
> 
> Anyway here is a few of my cousin and me on our most recent job, we just finished it today actually.
> 
> Tom is my cousin and Business partner I am the other one...


Any safety violation here:whistling


----------



## genecarp

http:// heres me


----------



## works4me

? Working on the photo thing still :whistling


----------



## skyhook

works4me said:


> ? Working on the photo thing still :whistling


Words bad, Pictures good.


----------



## Winchester

This is me and my better half. Getting married on August 15.


----------



## Bill

OK, here I am. I am the cute one:whistling


----------



## Jason Whipple

genecarp said:


> http:// heres me


Gene! WTF is that over your shoulder? Is that what they call a man purse!:laughing:arty::blink:

(sorry, couldn't resist):shutup:


----------



## Bill

Jason W said:


> Gene! WTF is that over your shoulder? Is that what they call a man purse!:laughing:arty::blink:
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist):shutup:


never mind that! Who in the world built that thing? Someone needs to sell him a level


----------



## Cdat

Kids want to learn Grandpa's profession:


----------



## genecarp

Jason W said:


> Gene! WTF is that over your shoulder? Is that what they call a man purse!:laughing:arty::blink:
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist):shutup:


 
camera bag, but i have been known to carry a f#g bag on occasion


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Cdat said:


> Kids want to learn Grandpa's profession:


Look at 'em smile - pleased as punch with their efforts too! Probably ran to Dad saying "Lookee what I did!! Doncha like it?!!!"

Mac


----------



## dayspring

Well, I'm gonna add my mug








Giving my baby away


----------



## Fast Dave

Here's my gf, me & my offspring


----------



## WisePainter

Me at play:
Yes, I do have the best toys...Pixie from L.A. Ink!
she smelled GREAT!!!!
 









Me at work:












:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

WisePainter said:


> Me at play:
> Yes, I do have the best toys...Pixie from L.A. Ink!
> she smelled GREAT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


She looks MUCH better on the Tube.

Either way, I would like to do things to her that are illegal in many States!!!!! (I am such a Whore) :clap::laughing:


----------



## WisePainter

MALCO.New.York said:


> She looks MUCH better on the Tube.
> 
> Either way, I would like to do things to her that are illegal in many States!!!!! (I am such a Whore) :clap::laughing:


Get you some!
lol.
That's why I only said she _smelled good_, but in all honesty she is very pretty IRL.
Check out my left hand, I was _almost_ to the no no zone!

This was taken more than likely after she left the show-you know the "6 months to air" rule, but was still signed up to do car shows across America.
Pixie was very insistent that we sign her book (probably paid by the signature).


----------



## davitk

I have no idea why anybody'd wanna see what I look like, but this should learn ya :w00t:


----------



## Winchester

Ouch, what a place to get injured.

Nice tan though


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Winchester said:


> Ouch, what a place to get injured.
> 
> Nice tan though


I think that was a corrective surgery!

Although that is one wavy incision!!!!


----------



## Winchester

MALCO.New.York said:


> I think that was a corrective surgery!
> 
> Although that is one wavy incision!!!!


Yeah, if it was a nice, clean, straight line I would have thought surgery first :whistling Maybe the surgeon had a few drinks beforehand to loosen up.


----------



## davitk

:laughing: Wednesday a customer accused me of a rear-access lobotomy as I did not remember how his dam storm Chamber Door hold open device worked, jeeze I installed it 4 years ago what am I supposed to remember everything??


----------



## neolitic

Bet you remember now.


----------



## mickeyco

In keeping with the wallmaxx posting style, here I am, years ago, getting a stray cat from under my truck, there were two of them (mother died in birth), my girlfriend at the time ended up taking them in, but not before they scratched the hell out of me (although according to her they were harmless).


----------



## OCRS

Furthering the Wallmaxx, Mickeyco facial obscurity theme. No cats though.


----------



## Bkessler

.....


----------



## OCRS

marvinbaker said:


> you are not in that pic. James layton was never a SEAL, been checked... and neither were you. That photo looks familiar, did you pull it off the internet? mr macmurray (sp) you ARE a poser, and no matter if i get kicked off again, i must say i enjoy busting you. heres an idea, why don't you get rid of your sigline "The only easy day was yesterday" as you really have no idea to the true meaning of that phrase.
> 
> anyone wanting to know how rampant SEAL posing has become, google "cyberSEALs" then look in the phonies section, Sway, i wouldn't be surprised if you don't find yourself on there as a phoney one day!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Heritage

Here's me in a home we were about to gut.


----------



## precisionbuild

Heritage said:


> Here's me in a home we were about to gut.


I thought you were a Canuck, not a mexican.

Your gf is hot though. I'd hit it.


----------



## wallmaxx

marvinbaker said:


> you are not in that pic. James layton was never a SEAL, been checked... and neither were you. That photo looks familiar, did you pull it off the internet? mr macmurray (sp) you ARE a poser, and no matter if i get kicked off again, i must say i enjoy busting you. heres an idea, why don't you get rid of your sigline "The only easy day was yesterday" as you really have no idea to the true meaning of that phrase.
> 
> anyone wanting to know how rampant SEAL posing has become, google "cyberSEALs" then look in the phonies section, Sway, i wouldn't be surprised if you don't find yourself on there as a phoney one day!


If what you say is true...good job. Rat them out.

If not...piss off and get a life.

I'm neutral either way. 

It's a pity that something like this even happens. I guess I am the gullible one. I take people at face value until I am lied to, cheated on, or stolen from. It took me 6 months after getting out, to get used to the idea that people lied. 

In group, we all were MAN enough to speak the truth at all costs...we trusted each others word without question. Lives depended on us being real 100% of the time. It's funny how many azz chewings for failure were actually minimized do to people stepping up and taking responsibility for their mistakes...rather than slime away under some excuse. 

The best years of my life were in group. Out here in "civie-land"...I have no such brothers. Too bad.

Mike Morrison
Former 11B2P
Former 1LT, SC
Commissioned JAN 1999 
OCS Class 1-98
Commander
Signal Detachment
3d Battalion
5th Special Forces Group (Airborne)
FTCKY 1999 - 2001

(Not sure where you do your digging - dig away)


----------



## slowforthecones

Hey Wallmaxx. If I were you i'd be heisistant to give out more details and your name for opsec sakes..it's recent just like me..if you were ever invovled in a FOB or op. I was with the 1st SFG ODB Ft. Lewis., was in plenty of shiet in the PI.



wallmaxx said:


> If what you say is true...good job. Rat them out.
> 
> If not...piss off and get a life.
> 
> I'm neutral either way.
> 
> It's a pity that something like this even happens. I guess I am the gullible one. I take people at face value until I am lied to, cheated on, or stolen from. It took me 6 months after getting out, to get used to the idea that people lied.
> 
> In group, we all were MAN enough to speak the truth at all costs...we trusted each others word without question. Lives depended on us being real 100% of the time. It's funny how many azz chewings for failure were actually minimized do to people stepping up and taking responsibility for their mistakes...rather than slime away under some excuse.
> 
> The best years of my life were in group. Out here in "civie-land"...I have no such brothers. Too bad.
> 
> Mike Morrison
> Former 11B2P
> Former 1LT, SC
> Commissioned JAN 1999
> OCS Class 1-98
> Commander
> Signal Detachment
> 3d Battalion
> 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne)
> FTCKY 1999 - 2001
> 
> (Not sure where you do your digging - dig away)


----------



## wallmaxx

slowforthecones said:


> Hey Wallmaxx. If I were you i'd be heisistant to give out more details and your name for opsec sakes..it's recent just like me..if you were ever invovled in a FOB or op. I was with the 1st SFG ODB Ft. Lewis., was in plenty of shiet in the PI.


FOB53 in 2000 No opsec issues...Clinton never let us do anything...except the time we were "near" area - 51

I got out in 2001. I had busted my tail bone, a zero illum insertion gone bad. I landed feet, azz in a ditch on Veghel DZ no PLF...I just couldn't see myself being a P3 profile slug as an officer...leeching off the Army for the remainder of my time. So I resigned.

Now I have the greatest little boy ever...so...it was worth it all - in the end.


----------



## slowforthecones

wallmaxx said:


> FOB53 in 2000 No opsec issues...Clinton never let us do anything...except the time we were "near" area - 51
> 
> I got out in 2001. I had busted my tail bone, a zero illum insertion gone bad. I landed feet, azz in a ditch on Veghel DZ no PLF...I just couldn't see myself being a P3 profile slug as an officer...leeching off the Army for the remainder of my time. So I resigned.
> 
> Now I have the greatest little boy ever...so...it was worth it all - in the end.



Good times brother...got your coin? I got out in 02 o-3...were you a o3 or 04 when you got out?

it's always worth it, you get paid to have fun... i can't imagine any other job better than that. got out on medical, bird down in a-stan.


----------



## simplejack

*Simplejack...*

Me and my Dad, trying on some gloves. My Dad Boxed for a while when he was younger, My Older brother and him follow boxing like no one else! These Guys are Hardcore fight fans...Me?...I get others to fight for me... What can I say I'm Loafer not a Fighter!


----------



## simplejack

I guess I can't be doing that bad myself, I got me a Super Kid! and my little Girl, well let's just say photography isn't her strongest Skill! :laughing:


----------



## mickeyco




----------



## Cdat

Me and the spoiled rotten brats somewhere in Michigan a few years ago:









Me taking a nap:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Me _bonding_ with my brother's doggy:









Me way back when I was a young un' (left):


----------



## shanekw1

Cdat said:


> Me and the spoiled rotten brats somewhere in Michigan a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me taking a nap:
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me _bonding_ with my brother's doggy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me way back when I was a young un' (left):


Ummm... dude... is that a bra you're using for a pillow?


----------



## Cdat

Another picture of me as a youngster getting overly friendly with a critter:









Me and the son about four years ago during a counter protest to some scum sucking, worthless, bottom feeders, who were protesting the war:









That is my knee in the picture as we were waiting for a C-130 to take us somewhere:









This is me and my mistress. This is what you'll see if you pay my house a visit if you're uninvited:


----------



## Cdat

shanekw1 said:


> Ummm... dude... is that a bra you're using for a pillow?


Why yes it is. Isn't that what you use too?


----------



## shanekw1

Cdat said:


> Why yes it is. Isn't that what you use too?


I prefer them to be full when I use them.:shifty:


----------



## mickeyco

shanekw1 said:


> Ummm... dude... is that a bra you're using for a pillow?




That's how they 'roll' in Michigan.






.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

First one is meand my oldest girl, 1-1/2 yrs here now 4-1/2 and my wife looking at me with awe and admiration as I fall off the roof.:laughing:

Andy


----------



## mickeyco

ScipioAfricanus said:


> First one is meand my oldest girl, 1-1/2 yrs here now 4-1/2 and my wife looking at me with awe and admiration as I fall off the roof.:laughing:
> 
> Andy


Kid is cute, wife is hot, your ugly. 




.


----------



## dubz

mickeyco said:


> Kid is cute, wife is hot, your ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


it's you're as in you are, handsome


----------



## mickeyco

dubz said:


> it's you're as in you are, handsome


Alright Mr. Spelling Policeman, I'll be keeping my eyes on you. 





.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

You're, contraction of you are. 


Your is the singular possessive of you.


Yer is the "*******" of either!!!


----------



## shanekw1




----------



## MALCO.New.York

Why!!!



Yes....It is.



I seem to have misplaced my Ascot and Smoking Jacket. Has any of you miscreants absconded with my personal articles???

Oh the Travesty!!!!!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

> Has any of you miscreants absconded with my personal articles???


HAVE...and I am not a miscreant. I'm a mrcreant.

Andy.


----------



## D.Foster

ribuilder said:


> Heres me and my wife. I'm the big bald one:thumbsup:


 Hey.....You look familiar:laughing:


----------



## Cdat

mickeyco said:


> That's how they 'roll' in Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're just peeved 'cause I got a little pussy out of the deal...


----------



## Bkessler

Cdat said:


> You're just peeved 'cause I got a little pussy out of the deal...


a furry one at that.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc.

Me and my daughter... lake St. Clair in the back ground ...... One of the best small mouth bass fishing spots..


----------



## Bkessler

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> Me and my daughter... lake St. Clair in the back ground ...... One of the best small mouth bass fishing spots..


Are you one of the bozo's who gets stuck out there every year ice fishing with a huge rescue bill the city has to pay?..........I didn't think so but they should let all those fools drown.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc.

Bkessler said:


> Are you one of the bozo's who gets stuck out there every year ice fishing with a huge rescue bill the city has to pay?..........I didn't think so but they should let all those fools drown.


:blink: No, I stay to the inland lakes for ice fishing... I grew up on a lake, and did alot of ice fishing then..and that was probably the last time I have been. Just in the little lake I grew up on, there was a kinds of crazy stuff happen... One year 3 cars went through the ice, 3 young ladies died
in one car, everyone in the other cars got out ok. Being out on the ice is no joke


----------



## Bkessler

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> :blink: No, I stay to the inland lakes for ice fishing... I grew up on a lake, and did alot of ice fishing then..and that was probably the last time I have been. Just in the little lake I grew up on, there was a kinds of crazy stuff happen... One year 3 cars went through the ice, 3 young ladies died
> in one car, everyone in the other cars got out ok. Being out on the ice is no joke


Your not kidding, I've fallen through myself..........All those guys who get trapped out there on lake St.Clair should be taken to jail on the 2nd rescue.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc.

Bkessler said:


> Your not kidding, I've fallen through myself..........All those guys who get trapped out there on lake St.Clair should be taken to jail on the 2nd rescue.


I only heard one story this year of a large group of guys out on lake Erie
I believe, down river. They got caught on a large piece of ice that broke away, and they were floating away and had to be rescued. One guy died I believe trying to jump his snowmobile over the large crack in the ice when it broke away.. I think they are charging people who get caught out there now... These guy's are hard core fishermen :blink:


----------



## Bkessler

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> I only heard one story this year of a large group of guys out on lake Erie
> I believe, down river. They got caught on a large piece of ice that broke away, and they were floating away and had to be rescued. One guy died I believe trying to jump his snowmobile over the large crack in the ice when it broke away.. I think they are charging people who get caught out there now... These guy's are hard core fishermen :blink:


That's cause this year has been so darned cold......wait a few more weeks with the rising unemployment there will be more guys out there fishing and as soon as it start to warm a tad.........that's my guess here from Orange county Californian. Where it's to hot most of the time.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc.

Bkessler said:


> That's cause this year has been so darned cold......wait a few more weeks with the rising unemployment there will be more guys out there fishing and as soon as it start to warm a tad.........that's my guess here from Orange county Californian. Where it's to hot most of the time.


How did it come about that you left hockey town, to go to the left coast


----------



## TBFGhost

DO NOT ASK ABOUT THE CONSTRUCTION IN THESE PHOTOS! LOL, YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW, but just know it was nothing job related or even related to anything we own...lol. They are bunk houses up at a place we play paintball at. And of course alcohol had nothing to do with the "contruction":whistling....everyone is a contractor when your up there. LOL.....


----------



## Cdat

What kind of marker you use?


----------



## TBFGhost

Cdat said:


> What kind of marker you use?


Custum built autococker, WGP Ebladed Mini-Orracle. Switching to a new Ego sometime soon.










Here is a shot of a few of us...I am on the right, my ex next to me, my brother next to her and a friend of mine next to him who is a roofer. I remember this shot very will....some fool tried to walk out a door...needless to say with four markers pointed at him....:whistling And that girl in the background with the Pink hopper....F'in HOT!, I have a picture of her A$$ somewhere....lol



















This is from Castle Conquest at EMR Paintball Park. We where defending the Castle this time around and there was three of us stacked up on a window...that little board you can see in the left of the photo is what we all where stacked up on. It was some random 1x8 that ran from floor to ceiling...lol...not much for cover but we made it work.


----------



## Cdat

Ever been to a Michigan Monster Paintball game? 1400 players, 100 refs.


----------



## TBFGhost

No I haven't, but Castle conquests are getting rather large. 1300 plus players last year....4 attackers for every defender...the castle is 1 acre.










That show the corner of walls one and two. There is one door on each wall and two ramps upto the second floor from outside on the back. This photo is from the defense my team lead...we filled those blue barrels with water and lined them up outside the doors....attackers could not stack up on the doors and in the end they failed to take the castle...not bad for 975 attackers....altho the owner of the park as now banned the use of water filled barrels...


----------



## curapa

I just started looking through this thread and I figured I would post some pics.

The first is of me getting married, second dancing and the last is me looking for the alcohol immediately after the wedding ceremony.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

You look NOTHING like your posts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curapa

I figured I would throw this one in of my best friends at my wedding also, everyone always gets a kick out of him. We were both in a band called Squalid from 2002-2005. We palyed many shows throughout Atlanta downward to Jacksonville. He is just still living the rock and roll lifestyle.​


----------



## curapa

MALCO.New.York said:


> You look NOTHING like your posts!!!!!!!!!


 
FWIW what do I look like in my posts?


----------



## rbsremodeling

curapa said:


> FWIW what do I look like in my posts?


Old laid back guy on the porch petting a dog sipping lemonade


----------



## curapa

> Originally Posted by *MALCO.New.York*
> _You look NOTHING like your posts!!!!!!!!!_


How bout some more then?


----------



## mickeyco

curapa said:


> FWIW what do I look like in my posts?


----------



## Mellison

*this is my best side.*

:drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Mellison

As you can see I love Beer!!!!


----------



## woodchuck2

Just to keep you guessing :laughing:!!!!


----------



## mickeyco




----------



## Gold Tie

May as well throw in a couple fellow band/guitarist pics! Don't really have any good concert pics. My main band was mostly theatrical and stood in the background as shadows. 

Playing with Sevendust in a couple months, I will be sure to have pictures this time!!!:thumbup:


----------



## handyhands

*hey gold tie~*

I've done pics for sevendust on several occasions...

Great band, good bunch of guys, especially LJ and Vinnie.

I'll be covering the BLS/ 7-D show here in New England in the very near future....

Good luck---and if you feel like checking out any of my live photos, let me know and I'll send you a link.....

----Music heals the soul.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Handy, if you get some decent shots of Zaak - definitely post 'em up in an OffTop thread. That guy freakin' rocks!

Mac


----------



## JT Wood

*Good bad and ugly*

like the title says


----------



## MALCO.New.York

You!!!! My friend.....Need to remain Clean Shaven!!!


----------



## JT Wood

you're talking about my face right? :lol::lol::lol:


That was for a bet. I was managing a warehouse at the time.

All the guys working there there made a bet to see who could grow the best beard, in 5 weeks


----------



## dakzaag

It would appear that I am more stoned than usual, but this is a typical day on the wall:thumbup:


----------



## lamanitta

This is my father and me. He is the owner and president of the company and I am the Vice president. I have been working hand in hand with him since I was a kid. Maybe we should put this in our brochure?? What do you think? lol


----------



## That Floor Guy

*Orlando is That Floor Guy..*

ladies and gentlemen.. yes some of the best and master installers in my trade , that i have met are women and believe me , they can leave the best of professional men,looking like preschool kids.. so, I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here and discussing topics about these great trades that we belong to and making great friends... by the guy Orlando is the short guy with the Opie Certified Laticrete Hat on.. next to me is Jeff, my local Laticrete contractor rep. we were going over some Spectralock 2000IG and proper application and clean up tips..


----------



## Heritage

That Floor Guy said:


> ladies and gentlemen.. yes some of the best and master installers in my trade , that i have met are women and believe me , they can leave the best of professional men,looking like preschool kids.. so, I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here and discussing topics about these great trades that we belong to and making great friends... by the guy Orlando is the short guy with the Opie Certified Laticrete Hat on.. next to me is Jeff, my local Laticrete contractor rep. we were going over some Spectralock 2000IG and proper application and clean up tips..


HAYWARD? :w00t:

Somebody from my old Hometown! HAYWARD HIGH! Farmers football, farmers pride :thumbup:


----------



## That Floor Guy

hey Joe.. yes i live in hayward but im sorry to dissaponit you.. im a southern california native..:thumbsup: Dodger blue for me.. even my grass is blue.. but im glad to find this forumarty:... no farmers in our city.


----------



## tbrown2963

*Marine One*


Me belligerently in front of Marine One with shotgun. Probably violated a dozen federal laws.


----------



## Bkessler

Over 30 C league champs! The proudest moment of my career!


----------



## Resta

Congrats Bkessler :thumbup::drink:


----------



## RPMs

the wife, me and the boys.


----------



## mgb

Since everyone is posting a pic of their hobby/pastime I'll post one of mine.


----------



## Scribbles

farview said:


> yep- i actually got married (lasted 3.5yrs) in 95:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> 
> my scruffy look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> 
> 
> fast forward to around 99 (it was either "buy new jeans" or the vette...i chose the vette): arty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> 
> 
> building a large garage for a good friend/customer of mine around 04 or so (r.i.p., joe mckeon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> 
> 
> 2005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> 
> 
> gettin' a lil' "spikey" a couple years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and last but not least, one from the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jk!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from my 45th last month. I "had my cake, and ate it, too", one could say. I also got it smeared all over my face:


 


no no no no no no >>>> o no no no no!!!


----------



## Ole34

*thats me...........nature guy, *


----------



## treys

*Pics*

This is me:
This is me fighting off the paparazzi!


----------



## ContractingCA

Getting dressed for mold war.


----------



## mhunkler

Some really interesting pics in this thread, lol!


----------



## SAW.co

Thats me with my floaty:laughing:


----------



## SAW.co

SAW.co said:


> Thats me with my floaty:laughing:


Ya'll are lucky that I couldn't find my SPEEDO that morning.:boat:


----------



## opiethetileman

here is a picture of the famous OPIE and my WARDEN


----------



## Tech Dawg

Erika and I relaxing in our fifth wheel:clap:


----------



## JumboJack




----------



## bhock

I thought I posted on here before but I was wrong. Not the best photo but after HD crash all I have with me in it.
From left to right: My step-son, step daughter, ME, my mom, my wife, my dad in the back a bit, my brother-in-law(back), nephew, and sister.
I'll find a better pic. This was at a go-kart/mini drag strip across from Daytona Speedway in Florida. Good Time!


----------

